# Pick my SuperSix Color



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

I am going to look at a SuperSix 4 today with the intention of walking out with one.
I can't decide on the color. I am leaning towards the white/orange but I think they only have the Matte Black in stock.
My current bike is white and it really shows dirt, chips and scratches so that might be a reason to get black.


----------



## Bertrand (Feb 1, 2005)

Not crazy about either one.


----------



## squareslinky (Aug 13, 2009)

My local shop has the orange in stock. It is very nice looking. However, I wonder about the color and what I would think about it in 3 years. 

My vote is black.


----------



## bjb85runner (Sep 11, 2010)

My vote. Black.


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

My vote is for the white.

The black looks like every other bike.


----------



## gus68 (Oct 19, 2010)

black, its timeless


----------



## AZPOWERHOUSE (Dec 16, 2008)

Black.


----------



## Goodbarsix (Aug 5, 2009)

squareslinky said:


> My local shop has the orange in stock. It is very nice looking. However, I wonder about the color and what I would think about it in 3 years.
> 
> My vote is black.



What squareslinky said. I kinda dig the orange color now, but I would probably get sick of it....


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Definitely the black but I'm biased - I have the same SS4.


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

Went to shop today and the black looks much better in person.
White glossy surfaces really are not practical on a bike frame anyway.
So black it is.
Unfortunately the shop was so backed up I couldn't get in a test ride and possible purchase today so I will be going back tomorrow.


----------



## Bullvine (Sep 9, 2009)

I'd take the orange one there's lots of black bikes I don't see too manny orange ones
Ask your LBS to build one out with the super six 4 specs that would open up more color options
If your not feeling the black or orange.


----------



## lesper4 (Jul 15, 2008)

BLACK! It has a better color to accessorize color into the frame with the orange and white you have to stay white or orange.


----------



## sneakyracer (Dec 1, 2007)

Here is mine, I upgraded the wheels    Awesome Bike


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

*Another test ride*

Well I went for the test ride today.
This was my second SuperSix test ride the first being last week on a 2009 HiMod.
It turned out the 52cm which I normally ride is too big for me in the SuperSix.
So the seat was too far back and the bars too wide and high but I rode it anyway.
Despite the fit problems this bike is a rocket.
Every bit of effort goes direct to the road.
Climbing in the big chain ring no problem and the Force crankset had no flex that I could detect. Now for a few minor issues. The drivetrain was noisy. I don't know if this is a characteristic of SRAM or if the frame amplifies the noise. 
I felt the ride was harsher than the 2009 and was on the boderline of being unacceptable.
However the 2009 also did not feel near as stiff in the rear especially when climbing.
Maybe some of the harshness was due to the tires or tire pressure who knows.
Coming from a Trek 5500 that has a really soft ride maybe I am overly sensitive to it.
Does anybody know if the HiMod frames ride less harsh?
Anyway they didn't have a 50cm built so I will have to go back next week for another try.


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

Black


----------



## ralph1 (May 20, 2006)

Go the black, it does look good.:thumbsup: 

cheers

Ralph


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

jnbrown said:


> Well I went for the test ride today.
> This was my second SuperSix test ride the first being last week on a 2009 HiMod.
> It turned out the 52cm which I normally ride is too big for me in the SuperSix.
> So the seat was too far back and the bars too wide and high but I rode it anyway.
> ...


What wheels were on the 2009 HM you rode? That could be the difference.


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

ph0enix said:


> What wheels were on the 2009 HM you rode? That could be the difference.


The 2009 has Mavic Ksyrium SL Premium with Maxxis Xenith Hors Categorie tires

The 2011 has Mavic Aksium with Schwalbe Durano S tires

I don't care for either wheelset as I build my own wheels which currently are White Industries hubs, Velocity Aerohead rims, CX-Ray spokes about 1500g.
My tires are Michelin Pro 3.
On the next test ride I am going swap out at least the front wheel with mine.


----------



## Schmack (Mar 25, 2009)

I have a 2010 HM and it rides like a dream. I came off a tarmac and it took me a bit to get used to the ride. It seemed harsh and chattery at first, but I quickly got used to it.

It's way more snappy than my previous ride for sure. 

You wont be sorry!


----------



## bicycleptic (Jan 2, 2011)

Black gets my vote


----------



## surfsjp (Jul 6, 2010)

I vote black, but sneakyracer's bike sure does look good.


----------

